# Smoked Pheasant



## NDTerminator

Posted as per a request over on the Pheasant Forum

SMOKED PHEASANT

Ingredients:
1 whole pheasant (with or w/o skin)
wood chips (Cherry, Alder, or Mesquite recommended)
1/2 cup pickling salt
6 cups cold water
1/4 cup brown sugar
3 tbsp maple syrup
2 tbsp white wine vinegar
2 tsp pickling spice
2 tbsp honey
3 tsp soy sauce
1 cup chicken broth

Directions:
In glass bowl or ziplock bag, combine pickling salt, water, brown sugar, maple syrup, vinegar, and pickling spice. Add pheasant and put in fridge for at least 4 hours, turning occaisionally. Drain, discard brine, let pheasant dry on paper towl for 30 minutes. In small bowl combine honey and soy sauce. start gas or charcoal grill on one side only and soak wood chips in water. Put wood chips on hot coals and put pan with chicken broth over coals. Brush pheasant with honey soy sauce mixture and place on grill on side opposite hot coals. Cover and maintain temp between 150-250 degrees, opening grill as little as possible. Smoke pheasant for 2-3 hours, adding more chips during the last hour. Pheasant will be ready to eat off the grill.

Notes:
1 beer can be added to the chicken broth if desired. Gas grill works best for this recipe as temp can be regulated accurately.

This smoked pheasant is to die for.
Enjoy
NDT


----------



## treed

WOW! Used my Gander mtn smoker for this recepe and it turned out fantastic. Had some pork chops to use up to and dumped them in th emarinade with two phaesant. Smeked em all together and they turned out great. Thanks :beer:


----------



## Dak

NDT,

Outstanding recipe. I've tried smoking roosters several different ways. This is by far the best recipe I've come across. :beer:


----------



## bobbijokraft

What would happen if you added liquid smoke to this recipe. I followed directions and my husband walk by with smoke. Do you think it will ruin it? Thanks Bobbi Jo


----------

